# What kind of litter box guard works best for you?



## larryng (Jul 6, 2012)

Peanut , my bunny , has been digging in her litter box for about a month and a half now.

She has been digging out all the litter out of the litter box and peeing outside the litter box.

So far, I've been putting up with litter box digging and peeing outside because I attributed that bad behavior to not yet being spayed.

Peanut just recently got spayed twelve days ago and she's 100% back to her normal self. I hope more than anything that digging behavior will go away. I wont find that out for another eight weeks.

In the meantime, I'm going to invest in a litter guard.

Which type of litter guard works best for you?

Please include pictures or links to products.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

We put litter boxes inside a cardboard and cut a hole for entry.


----------



## SApple (Jul 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## larryng (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> We put litter boxes inside a cardboard and cut a hole for entry.



Great idea!!!! 

Can you upload pics or describe the specifications for the box?

I want to avoid the trial and error.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 6, 2012)

What about those big cat boxes, that have lids and are covered? Wuld they work for a bun, I wonder?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

We have one of the cat boxes with the lid, but they don't care for it that much. What we prefer is a cardboard apple box--the ones with a top and bottom. Find a litter pan that fits--we got ours at Petsmart in 2 different sizes as we get 2 different size boxes. We put the pan next to the box so we know where to make the bottom cut and just cut 2 1/2" inches down from the top making a circular cut. We also fill with shredded newspaper as it is less messy than other beddings. It works well with Dwarfs clear up to our 18+ pound Checkered and we can herd them into the box when it's time to go back to the hutch. The hardest thing is getting the cut through Both box surfaces--once the outer is cut with a box cutter and removed, it's easy to get the inner done.


----------



## degrassi (Jul 7, 2012)

My Gimpy i was a digger and I just didn't like him sitting in a dirty litter box so I built his litter box using a dish tub, and some eggcrate(lighting diffuser).He doesn't have the problem of peeing over the edge of the box but I'm sure you could rig up some cardboard or coroplast as a pee guard. 

Here is Gimpy's litter box.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 7, 2012)

What kind of litter is she digging out? I was wondering if it would help if you put hay on top of the litter. I used to hear about people doing this but was never too keen on the idea. Then, with my last 2 pairs, I tried it and really think it is a great way to go. 

One of my current buns, I'm convinced, would be doing the same thing, digging out litter, if it weren't for all the hay I have on top. He pushes it around some but can't really get to the wood pellets below to dig them out. Then he gets side-tracked eating the hay. 

Here's a photo showing the box. I'm sorry I can't figure out how to make the photo smaller


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## larryng (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your great ideas.!!!!:thumbup


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> :inlove:


Which post are you loving?


----------



## larryng (Jul 26, 2012)

Nancy has a great idea.

Just one word of caution. 

If your rabbit is in an exercise pen without a top/ceiling ; having a litterbox inside a box _with a top ........may make it easier for your bun to jump out.

_Having a box _without a top (picture)_ may make it harder for your rabbit to jump out.

Peanut uses a box without a top just fine.

Having ceiling/top is sometimes the only way you can keep rabbit from jumping out of an exercise pen. :biggrin:


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/QlM5Zo7AqZ0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> We have one of the cat boxes with the lid, but they don't care for it that much. What we prefer is a cardboard apple box--the ones with a top and bottom. Find a litter pan that fits--we got ours at Petsmart in 2 different sizes as we get 2 different size boxes. We put the pan next to the box so we know where to make the bottom cut and just cut 2 1/2" inches down from the top making a circular cut. We also fill with shredded newspaper as it is less messy than other beddings. It works well with Dwarfs clear up to our 18+ pound Checkered and we can herd them into the box when it's time to go back to the hutch. The hardest thing is getting the cut through Both box surfaces--once the outer is cut with a box cutter and removed, it's easy to get the inner done.


----------



## larryng (Jul 27, 2012)

My last post, I linked the wrong video.

This is the right video.


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/QlM5Zo7AqZ0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


Moderators can you please insert the right video into previous post?


----------

